# JWU RI:Academics



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey all, I just realized I haven't posted about school all trimester! I am in academics and there is not a whole lot to report.
Academics here are not tough, but they are not the "slackademics" that so many students lovingly call them. We have homework, midterms, quizzes, finals and major projects in every class. We are expected to miss at most 1-3 classes of each subject depending on the teacher, and get dropped from the class if we miss more.
I am in Biology, English Composition, Career Development, Sanitation, and Survey of College Math. This week is finals week!
I already had my sanitation final (the servsafe exam) and the career development exam last week. Tomorrow I have my science exam and regular English class. Wednesday, math exam. Thursday, English exam. Friday I finish packing and Saturday I will be leaving.
I don't know if I passed servsafe yet but I am confident that I did.
It's been an incredible first year. Thank you all for your help and encouragement along the way.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Good luck in your finals Kate.  Have a good summer!

Kuan


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear kate,
i'm curious, do they still give you spelling tests in english? i seem to recall those as i was sleeping through that course. 
will you be going to school over the summer or working?
kat


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

No spelling tests...I wish, lol! I'm a big spelling nerd. We are learning about writing styles and crap...I love creative writing but we don't get to do enough of it.
This summer I hope to work at Sid Wainer, a produce and specialty food distributor in New Bedford MA, the town I will be living in with my boyfriend. If not, I might try some restaurants, but my friends warn me that not many employers are willing to let first year students cook, and I would rather die than waitress. It's not a "I didn't go to school to waitress" thing, it just terrifies me. It's a last resort.
Today one of my nightmares almost came true as I woke up 20 minutes before my science final. I couldn't believe I did that, but I was still early for class. Whew.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Why do I always lose my mind around finals? I am so panicked about getting everything done on time that I am thinking things come earlier than they do. I thought my math final was today--it's tomorrow. I do know that I have an A in science. Yippee!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Kate, great result in science! :bounce: 

And I really hope you get to work at Sid Wainer. They have such an incredible range of products, both fresh and packaged. You'll be miles ahead in your food knowledge if you're there. Best of luck!


----------

